# My GTIR



## GTIR Chick (Apr 1, 2007)

At the moment it's just sitting at home - i blew the gearbox  

It's just got standard turbo (not for long)
bov
boost controller
oil catch tank
heavy duty clutch
and 3"inch straight thru exhaust.
I brought it down the strip before the gearbox went i did 13.5 but i didn't launch it n had a shit take off and reaction time (.489) (it was my 1st time down and i freaked out haha)and my turbo isn't too healthy. so hoping to get it up and running in a few weeks! yay! I'm aiming for high 11's (after ive spent my alot of money on it of course).


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

pics don't work. hurry and get them workin so i can see it!!!!


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

your images have to be hosted on a website, like photobucket.com


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.nissanforums.com/member-rides/112181-how-tos-posting-your-ride.html


try reading this on posting pictures its well written


----------



## GTIR Chick (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## GTIR Chick (Apr 1, 2007)

sorry the photo's a bit big......


----------



## GTIR Chick (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## GTIR Chick (Apr 1, 2007)

sorry the photo's a bit big......


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

that just made my day.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i really like those, nice car


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

hotness, too bad they're not available over here.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

Beautiful, just plain out beautiful!


----------



## GTIR Chick (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks! just gotta wait two weeks to get it on the road again!  i also forgot to say in my mods that its been chipped and theres probably a few other things i just can't think of right now


----------



## Tim F (Nov 30, 2004)

I really wanna say "YOU SUCK"...but I'll be nice. DAMN cool car! Like Brandon said, it's too bad we can't get those on our side of the big pond.


----------

